# You know you're addicted to Animal Crossing when...



## Hulaette (May 19, 2015)

You walk into a Wal-Mart and expect Tom Nook to be there


----------



## Farobi (May 19, 2015)

You post in a board not even related to ACNL

sorry ;;


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

Everytime i come across a new insect outside i try to identify it xD


----------



## oswaldies (May 19, 2015)

what was the point of this again?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

You make up headcanons for identical characters.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (May 20, 2015)

When your apartment complex is cutting down trees that died and you go check the stumps for symbols&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Javocado (May 20, 2015)

when u steal my exact thread from last year smh 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-addicted-to-Animal-Crossing-when&highlight=


----------



## Hulaette (May 20, 2015)

Javocado said:


> when u steal my exact thread from last year smh
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-addicted-to-Animal-Crossing-when&highlight=



I didn't know that there was another thread like mine?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

REACTCOMMAND: sad. S-Ville's camping site.


----------



## Dom (May 21, 2015)

When you plant flowers in your yard and expect hybrids.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 21, 2015)

When you go furniture shopping and expect that you can just take items home in your pocket.


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

when you run around your garden looking for cracks in the ground and when you see a shooting star you make a wish but don't get anything in the post the next day


----------



## Moose716 (May 24, 2015)

when you try talking to a duck.


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

...your fianc? is forced to lock both of the 3DS consoles in a lock box and hide the key to stop you from playing so you will do your Uni work.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 25, 2015)

When you redecorate your house so every room has a certain theme.

You go crazy with the fertilizer in your real yard hoping to get hybrids.

You shake your trees, hoping something great will fall out.

Your neighbor ticks you off, so you steal their flowers and cut down all their trees.

You ask your friend if they will trade their couch for your kitchen table.

You start hoarding a bunch of furniture in your basement that you don't need. You never know if some of it might come in handy someday.

You accidently put the fish you just bought in your dresser instead of the freezer.

You hear a strange buzzing sound and start digging holes all over your yard with a shovel.

You tell the kids not to run on the grass. ( It makes the grass erode faster ).

You spend all your money at wal-mart, hoping that they will decide that it needs an expansion.

You see a bee, and start running for your life and head for the house as fast as you can.

You hold a cup of coffee and run as fast as you can, hoping that you will trip and fall. ( You think it looks cool when the coffee spills and sinks into the ground ).

You're having a bad day, so you put on your goofiest looking hat. ( It might make the bad luck go away).


----------



## Hulaette (May 25, 2015)

You wonder why your flowers don't appear immediately after you plant them

When you see a rock you have a strong urge to bang it with a shovel


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

When you imagine some of those characters being in your adaptation of BattleBlock Theater. Which I do.


----------



## Candy83 (May 26, 2015)

You know you're addicted when you stress yourself over too many details. (That's just a guess.)


----------



## Ramza (May 26, 2015)

When you play a lot of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Hulaette (May 26, 2015)

When you have real life conversations with people you expect to be gaining more TBT


----------



## Holla (May 27, 2015)

When you should be getting chores done but instead you are on TBT thinking about what you should do in your (AC:NL) town next. ^.^


----------



## marierock13 (May 28, 2015)

When your favorite villagers show up in your dreams. Not in dream towns, but in your actual sleeptime dreams. 

Also, when you've memorized most conversations of your favorite villager types, and become really happy when seeing a slight variation that you didn't know existed.


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

When you ditch your friends to play Animal Crossing

//donth8me


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 29, 2015)

when you refresh this website every five minutes to see if you have new notifications


----------



## The Bell Master (Jun 13, 2015)

When you go to your local store hoping to sell bugs and fish to pay off your real-life mortgage


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Every time you see E3 news, leaks, announcements, you automatically anticipate that it is Animal Crossing Wii U and you fan girl like crazy when any videos on YouTube or posts on this forum are related to Animal Crossing Wii U.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 18, 2015)

When you begin to think that there should be an Animal Crossing: OCD Edition for all the people that go cray trying to prevent their villagers from changing anything ever

When you fall asleep with your game on while Two Days Ago is playing and you get this creepy dream while you're still hearing the song, then every time you hear it afterwards, you get sp00ped

tru story


----------



## Vanillaton (Jun 18, 2015)

When you shake a tree and expect money to fall from the heavens :/


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 18, 2015)

You have a catch-phrase when you talk to people, Cha-Chow!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

When u dream about animal crossing


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 18, 2015)

When "one more minute" becomes 3 more hours.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 21, 2015)

When you try fitting everything in your pockets like furniture or even a shark!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 21, 2015)

When you join an online forum and be on every single day.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

when you become obsessed with the online forums just because it has the same name


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 23, 2015)

When you use your shovel to bury a whole piece of fruit and then get bummed it doesn't sprout up right away.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 23, 2015)

When ya start giving villagers Japanese style suffixes.

Notice me, Tangy-senpai~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

when u stay at home and play it all day.


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 23, 2015)

When you can clearly hear the sounds and music of the game in your head even when it's on mute.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

When you check your Activicty Log and see that you've played for 672 hours and 26 minutes... wow I've played a lot...


----------



## Espurr (Jun 23, 2015)

When you've bootlegged your own copy of a K.K. Slider song and play it on full blast 24/7.

I think the people around me are getting tired of Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

when the hourly music starts playing in real life. you wake up at 4 am and hear that creepy but beautiful 4 am AC music. amazing.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 25, 2015)

When you have Animal Crossing dreams regularly, and they all involve something terrible happening to your town...


----------

